# *-*- is SQUID TUBE ok? -*-*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i was at the chinese supermarket and was kinda in a rush so i just grabbed some meat for a decent price . . .

it said " Squid Tube " so i thought , eh why not!? lets try it, maybe my pygo's will like it and a varied diet is always good

fed em a chunk, they didnt seem to go crazy over it like they do other foods. . . .

*so, IS IT GOING TO KILL THEM<!?!?! is squid ok for their health? *


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I don t know someone will though


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes they love squid from what I hear, it is good for them as well. 
I went deep sea fishing earlier this year and we used squid, worked great.


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Squid is cool to feed them. I has to be raw and cut into small correct portions. They should like it mine did! Good luck


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

yea i use squid all the time, they go crazy for it


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

phwew thx guys . . . i got scared . . cuz isnt squid from salt water and P's from fresh? so . . guess mine will have to learn to luv it

thx for the info guys, much peace


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

*-*- is SQUID TUBE ok? -*-*

no need for the special marks, your posts are no more important than anyone elses.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

As other have stated squid is just fine...

My old pygos were never too crazy about it tho...

Try different foods, (raw seafoods) and see what they like and don't like then keep at least 3-4 different foods that they do like on hand (in the freezer)

That will give you a stock of various foods you can offer them. Diversity is important.. hell, who likes eating the same thing all the time...

My guys used to love Smelt, Shrimp, catfish, and the occasional treat of salmon, or tuna... (Tuna and Salmon are high in fat, and should be used as treats only)


----------

